# Mpeg über Player anzeigen!



## Snewi133 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Wie ist s möglich ein mpeg Video das auf meinem Webspace liegt über den Browser anzuzeigen?

Gruß


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Hi.

das SELFHTML-Kaptiel Multimedia beschäftigt sich mit dem Einbinden von multimedialen Dateien in HTML-Dokumenten.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ganz kurz:
	
	
	



```
<object classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A">
    <param name="filename" value="datei.mpg">
    <param name="autostart" value="true">
</object>
```
Mehr dazu auch auf SelfHTML oder Google.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## crazymischl (15. Januar 2008)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ganz kurz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit,sogut 
Musste aufpassen, ich glaube FireFox kann (oder frühere Versionen konnte) diese object-TAG nicht verarbeiten. Dafür musst du zusätzlich das video noch mit einem embed-TAG einbinden, dann kann es auch FF. 
Hab ich jetzt einfach mal aus dem Gedächtnis von einem alten Multimedia-Project geschrieben, ich lasse mich gern besserem belehren aber ich glaube (nicht getestet) es ist immer noch so!


----------



## Snewi133 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo

irgndwie klappt es bei beiden Varianten nicht!


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Könntest du mal den Link zu deiner Seite nennen? Ansonsten lässt sich im Blindflug nicht viel dazu sagen.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Januar 2008)

crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> Dafür musst du zusätzlich das video noch mit einem embed-TAG einbinden, dann kann es auch FF.


Wie gesagt..... ganz kurz. 
Und unter o.g. Link befindet sich auch ein Querverweis zu <embed>.
Wir wollen ja schliesslich keine fertige Komplettlösung posten..... wo bleibt denn da sonst der Lerneffekt?!


----------



## Snewi133 (15. Januar 2008)

Also mit objekt funktioniert es nun soweit abernicht mit embed woran liegt das?

http://www.snewi.de

Gruß


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert es mit dem embed-Element einwandfrei.

Dennoch gehört es im object-Element eingebettet:


```
<object width="192" height="189" classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A">
        <param name="type" value="x-ms-mpg">
        <param name="src" value="toy.mpg">
        <param name="autostart" value="0">
        <param name="showcontrols" value="1">
        <embed src="toy.mpg" width="192" height="189"></embed>
</object>
```


----------



## Snewi133 (15. Januar 2008)

Was macht diese Zeile genau:

<param name="typ" value="x-ms-mpg">

wird sie überhaubt benötigt?

Guß


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Es lautet <param name="typ*e*" value="x-ms-mpg">, und definiert den MIME-Typ.


----------



## Snewi133 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich nochmal

bei einem kleinem Video 5MB ist das über diese Methode kein Problem! Nur wenn ich jetzt ein Video hab mit 114MB gibt es Probleme das Video wird nicht angezeigt!

Muss ich noch was beachten!

Gruß


----------

